

Show HN: We built this so startups don't waste time raising money - adamcanady
http://blink.vc/

======
dancryer
It seems like a good idea - but the site as it stands now doesn't give me any
confidence that any VCs will actually see proposals, and even if they do, that
they would take it seriously. Are any VCs on board currently?

You need to find some way to get _way_ more information into the pitches...
For example financials, forecasts, a plan. I can't imagine ever investing in
something based solely on a short, free-form text pitch (and I'm not a VC.)

Also just a little note on tone - going back to my first point, I'm not sure
any VC would take kindly to the idea of "Get Spammed" \- You might also want
to be careful with your test data ("some rich fart" for example) lest you put
off any VCs that happen to see this whilst it is on HN.

Hope that helps. :)

~~~
adamcanady
Thanks Dan! :) We'll take a look at the language and see if we can get some
VCs on board.

------
saganus
At least an "about" or "faq" is missing. I (like a lot of people I would
guess) skipped the "tutorial" or walkthrough and couldn't find it again. It's
not like the website is a challenge to use, but some more info would be nice,
including an email to send feedback and suggestions maybe?

~~~
adamcanady
Hey saganus, our About page is now up:
[http://blink.vc/about](http://blink.vc/about)

------
adamcanady
Hey folks, OP here, would love your input on what we can do better with this
site!

~~~
beat
Get actual VCs to use it?

------
danso
Hard to tell if this is satire or not...if it's the latter, probably a little
more explanatory text would be useful, though the interactive walkthrough is
nice.

The main problem here is the bidding mechanism. Clicking on "Bid" sends me to
my OS mail client (which, in my case, has never been initialized)...at the
very least, go to a contact form rather than having the "bids" be sent through
plain email.

~~~
adamcanady
Hey danso, thanks for the feedback! We bootstrapped this one all the way down,
and we thought we'd take advice from PG's Do Things that Don't Scale article
[1].

Sorry it came off as satire, it's totally legit, a few of the things on the
homepage were just examples of how to use it.

[1] [http://paulgraham.com/ds.html](http://paulgraham.com/ds.html)

